# choke tube?



## DEDGOOSE

walkingonwater said:


> I'm another guy shooting a Rem. X-full turkey choke with Winchester Supreme # 4's but Dedgoose has got me curious with the Hevi loads!:idea:
> FYI - Win. Sup. #6's worked fine too but the # 4's pattern had a better "ouch" effect!


Although many turkeys are killed each year with lead 4s their is a catch.. The whole problem with them is their just isnt many pellets.. If you are using them to extend your range, Yes they do possess the per pellet energy but lack the pattern density for me to consider them a bonafide long distance load.. 

Basically you have the ability to kill turkeys out there with a lead 4, but if you have some sort of standards in relation to pattern density (100 pellets in a 10 inch circle) you are lucky to get this at 40.. So if a lead 4 only gives you your standard at 40, a lead 6 will give you adequate energy plus denser patterns and more room for error.. 

Try the Hevi 7s or if you are skeptical go with the 6s.. The benefits of Heavier than lead ammo are numerous..


----------



## kccaro

BONECOLLECTOR91 said:


> H.S Strut Undertaker.. Great Patterning Up To 45 Yards.


----------



## Scottygvsu

Undertaker choke and federal 3.5" #5's. I've jellyheaded a whole bunch of thunderchickens with my 870 and that combo.


----------



## buttout

DEDGOOSE....you should be a salesperson for Indian Creek......I just ordered me a choke tube for my Mossberg 835.....I can already see the turkey folding.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

buttout said:


> DEDGOOSE....you should be a salesperson for Indian Creek......I just ordered me a choke tube for my Mossberg 835.....I can already see the turkey folding.


Indian Creek makes a fine tube, have shot a quite a few.. In the 20 I am more of a pure gold man.. What constriction did you end up with and what load?


----------



## BassFisher91

Rem turkey extra full with winchester supreme #5 3". Knocks em dead!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flockshot

you know..it all depends on your gun....ive got super awesome waterfowl chokes like the pattern master, kicks high flyer etc...but my favorite choke for turkey is the 30 dollar jelly head by primos....i get my best patterns with cheap turkey loads too! hevi shot doesnt like my gun..which is ook with me since is super expensive...which brings me to my point......

buy a choke..any choke.....buy lots of different ammo...from cheap to awesome...and shoot. like i said for me the winchester supreme 2 ounce number 5s worked better than the extended range, hevi shot etc..this may, and probably wont be the case for you.....the shell is 50% of the equation...in my opinion.


----------



## buttout

The constriction is 665 and when it gets here I will be testing 6s and 7s in the hevi-shot.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

buttout said:


> The constriction is 665 and when it gets here I will be testing 6s and 7s in the hevi-shot.


Sure it isnt 675


----------



## buttout

My Bad.....I've looked at so many.....Yes 675 is the constriction


----------



## DEDGOOSE

You should fair well with that and either load.. If not there is the Pure Gold 670


----------



## buttout

I'm pretty sure I will be real happy.


----------



## old graybeard

boomstick said:


> Pattern Master works well.


I can second that choice


----------



## mathewshooter

I just bought an Indian Creek too. Havn't tried it yet because of the weather. I've had a Carlsons for years and I've shot lots of turkeys with it but never been real happy with the patterns with the 6 different loads I've tried.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

mathewshooter said:


> I just bought an Indian Creek too. Havn't tried it yet because of the weather. I've had a Carlsons for years and I've shot lots of turkeys with it but never been real happy with the patterns with the 6 different loads I've tried.


Wait till we have a nice warm day, warm being 50 or so with no wind..


----------



## ScrubBuck

Have had good luck with the HS Undertaker choke tubes as well as the acuu-choke for the Mossbergs as well. I hear also that them Indian Creek are pretty good tubes.


----------



## backstrap bill

Dedgoose

Any insight about the Remington Wingmaster HD Turkey/Predator Choke? almost bought one ,but I think I am going to try the primos jelly head #663 with .660 constriction.

Thanks


----------



## DEDGOOSE

backstrap bill said:


> Dedgoose
> 
> Any insight about the Remington Wingmaster HD Turkey/Predator Choke? almost bought one ,but I think I am going to try the primos jelly head #663 with .660 constriction.
> 
> Thanks


Never shot one personally, some of the Remington factory stuff has been decent over the years.. But seeings that they are pushing it as a do all choke they are going to have to accomodate for the larger pellets in their predator loads thus opening up the constriction a bit.. If you plan on shooting 6s or 7s this open constriction is most likely not going to work well... It will most likely provide a killing pattern, but not Optimum performance..


----------



## backstrap bill

Thanks


----------



## fathom this

My Rem. 870 shoots better with a full choke and Federal copper plated #6's in 3". I tried the extra full chokes and three different types of amo in #6 and #4's and I didn't like the pattern. My guess was that the shot was too constricted and deformed some of the shot causing flyers. My custom inline muzzleloader however loves the extra full turkey choke that came with the gun. I use the muzzle loader exclusively for turkeys.


----------

